# I need help with "Fly Me to the Moon"!



## livemylife (Mar 13, 2009)

I've been hearing one particular version of "Fly Me to the Moon" and it's driving me insane because I don't know who sang it! I don't have a recording of it because I hear it randomly on the radio.
It's a female singer with a light voice. She might have an accent.
Can anyone help???


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

Lots of females have sung it, Peggy Lee, Sarah Vaughan, or Julie London may be the most likely. NB. It's sometimes titled "In Other Words".


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

It might be 'Thereza' A jewish Greek singer who recorded a kind of acid bossa (!) version a few years ago!

Have a look at this:


----------



## mbib (May 20, 2009)

Fly me to the moon by Diana Krall that's version I know.


----------



## Brian S (Aug 10, 2009)

Maybe its from the new Neon Genesis Evangelion Movie?!?!






Here is the link of the trailer


----------



## livemylife (Mar 13, 2009)

I FOUND IT! Finally after months of searching!

Astrud Gilberto version

http://ilikedginger.net/lalairvine/Bossa Nova Brazil/15 Fly Me To The Moon.mp3


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

I love bossa, but those arrangements with the strings and everything sound a bit forced.


----------

